

Unofficial WhatsApp Web desktop client for Mac - leet
http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.com/

======
fakeknight
Great!!!!! In Windows you can go to More tools->Create application Shortcuts

~~~
leet
Great tip!

------
ultranoob01
I still don't get the option to use whatsapp web. Any idea?

~~~
leet
You have to update to the latest version of whatsapp. Download from here
[https://www.whatsapp.com/](https://www.whatsapp.com/)

